# Fly Guy!



## Coopersmum (Apr 13, 2005)

Cooper is trying to fool me! Every night before I go to bed I let him out for the toilet. Then he runs in barking, gets his treat and goes to bed. For the past couple of nights now, Cooper has started going over to the grass, sitting down for a minute pretending to pee then running in for his treat. So I send him back out and then he does a pee. It does not sound funny, but it is hilarious to watch.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Kia did something similar. She was running away from us, so we called her to come and when she did, we rewarded her by giving her a treat.
Next to happen, was her running away from us, again and again, then stopping and looking back, her face asking something like "come on, why don't you call me back ?!?" 
They're smart.
Joe


----------



## Tracy (May 15, 2005)

awww Cooper and Kia are hilarious, they're so smart, especially when it comes to down to getting treats.


----------



## maya (Apr 14, 2005)

Sometimes I think they are as smart as chimps


----------



## GoldenAussie (May 7, 2005)

When it comes to food.......Goldens have a single track mind!! LOL


----------



## barbara (May 22, 2005)

I totally agree, when my 11 month old goes to visit my gran, she runs in through the house, ignores everyone and sits perfectly still, staring up at the refrigerator and doesn't make a sound until she gets her treat,this happens every time we visit, she is so spoiled.....and she knows it!... these are very clever dogs indeed!!!!


GoldenAussie said:


> When it comes to food.......Goldens have a single track mind!! LOL


----------



## Kay (May 18, 2005)

Austin does a similar routine: if we are going for a ride in the truck(which he loves!) we tell him to pee first- he runs to the back to "his spot" and squats to pee- but a lot of the times he just squats for my benefit so that he can go into the truck without even a trickle!


----------



## tx.lakerats (May 28, 2005)

this is similar with ALOT of breeds... boy the way their little minds think....


----------

